# Just put some 20" Hartmann Q7 - 446s on a new Q7 3.6



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

We have 18", 19", 20", and now 22" diameters available in this style. These are 20x9.0" with some 275-45-20 Yokohama Geolandar tires.
Just click on this image to see more pics on the Q7.

Click on this pic to see more information about the Hartmann Q7-446 or order online.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Just put some 20" Hartmann Q7 - 446s on a new Q7 3.6 ([email protected])*

... And we _just_ put the following sizes *ON SALE for only $200 per wheel*!!
5x130, 19x8.5 et62
5x130, 20x9.0 et60


----------

